# My fishy hero:)



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Brenna, she is 15, and my fishy hero. Born to great things of fantastic parentage, Laura Lee Goodwin, and my boyfriend Brendan McCabe, she is a saviour!

Early this morning while she was watching videos downstairs, she heard a splash. She told the tale of a suicidal fish, who once experiencing the misery of a new tank found itself on the floor. Brenna frantically searched for a net. (informing me with her tone that that bathroom was not the ideal place to leave it)

She brought the net to the now still fish, begging it to get into the net. Having found a new will to live given her dulcet tones, it flipped itself into the net. Brenna then placed it back in the tank were it is as good as gold (lid now in place)

Thanks a million Brenna, my Fishy Hero!!

Much Love Always, Lisa


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

AWWW... way to go Brenna .
Was this the new discus you got


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good on you Brenna...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on... Stupid fish.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

good to hear the fish jerky was avoided 
my fav. male pseudo acei disapeared and i couldnt figure out where the heck he went, he landed perfectly on top of a fluval heater box under the stand instead of on the floor so i didnt find him for a while


----------

